# L1 Visa Processing Time



## CBR600 (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi, Does anyone have any experience with how long the visa application process takes for an L1 visa from lodging the application to receiving the visa?


----------



## Busybee (Aug 7, 2008)

Ours took 3 weeks


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

CBR600 said:


> Hi, Does anyone have any experience with how long the visa application process takes for an L1 visa from lodging the application to receiving the visa?


If you're working for a company with a blanket petition (i.e. they transfer a lot of employees), it can be very fast. If it's your own company and you're sponsoring yourself, it can take many months. And all times in between!


----------

